# Breaking up a post to reply



## csxjohn (Jul 1, 2013)

I've looked in the instructions for replying with a quote. I want to reply to a little section at a time with my reply outside the multiple quotes that I see others do.  (I can't express the question in my mind, sorry.)

Here's an example--post number 2

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194840


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2013)

I do it manually by typing in the VBulletin code - I hit quote and then type in the code.  Note that I left extra spaces in the example, so you can see the code in red below.

1)  Click quote

2)  Delete what you don't want

3)  Type in the "quote" code at the beginning and end of quotes:

*[ quote ]*I've looked in the instructions for replying with a quote. *[ /quote ]*

Type your response here.

*[ quote ]*I want to reply to a little section at a time with my reply outside the multiple quotes that I see others do. (I can't express the question in my mind, sorry.)*[ /quote ]*

Will look like this without the extra spaces: 



> I've looked in the instructions for replying with a quote



Type your response here.



> I want to reply to a little section at a time with my reply outside the multiple quotes that I see others do. (I can't express the question in my mind, sorry.)


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you, that's a lot of work on your part but I know it really makes your replies much easier to understand when you're pointing out different things in the same message.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2013)

Once you know what the code is, it really is pretty easy.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Once


 upon a time


> you know what the code is


I may have known.  I'll have to find that paper.

Thanks again.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Once you know what the code is, it really is pretty easy.



Yeah - at first breaking up is hard to do, but after you do it several times it get easy.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah - at first breaking up is hard to do, but after you do it several times it get easy.



That's a DIFFERENT code:  "I hope we can we still be friends?"


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 1, 2013)

The Greatest Contributor on Tug said:
			
		

> Thank you, that's a lot of work on your part but I know it really makes your replies much easier to understand when you're pointing out different things in the same message.


 
You can get creative with the user name



			
				 Type Whatever tyou want it to read said:
			
		

> (omit first space)


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 1, 2013)

Another approach is to copy and then paste twice.  Delete from the first part the text you didn't want to respond to.  look for the ][ and put your response in the middle.  Delete the text from the second post and respond at the end.

makes more sense when you try it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 1, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




SMHarman said:


> Another approach is to copy and then paste twice.  Delete from the first part the text you didn't want to respond to.  look for the ][ and put your response in the middle.  Delete the text from the second post and respond at the end.
> 
> makes more sense when you try it.


That's the way I like to do it -- not just twice, but as many times as necessary.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> That's a DIFFERENT code:  "I hope we can we still be friends?"



That's part of what comes from experience.  It took a several times before I realized that was female code for "I hope I never see you again." :ignore:


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 2, 2013)

What I do is using the quote button (in the tool bar of the message box) I add both quote tags into were I want to add a response. Then I move the end quote tag to in front of the start quote tag



DeniseM said:


> Once you know*(QUOTE][/QUOTE)* what the code is, it really is pretty easy.


Then becomes:


DeniseM said:


> Once you know*[/QUOTE)Type response here (QUOTE]* what the code is, it really is pretty easy.



Final look 





DeniseM said:


> Once you know


*Type response here *


> what the code is, it really is pretty easy.


----------

